
Godot reaches 2.1 stable - qznc
https://godotengine.org/article/godot-reaches-2-1-stable
======
20yrs_no_equity
This is quickly becoming my favorite open source project. This is like an open
source Unity Game engine.

Highlights-

\- Custom font support, plus editor translations. So now hopefully more people
around the world can contribute.

\- Sort of an asset library to make sharing assets between game developers
easier.

Coming soon: Visual programming language and C#/Mono support. While VPLs are
problematic for large projects, for some smaller bits of functionality they
are pretty cool and I think can add a lot to game development.

I don't yet know if my next project will be able to use Godot or if it will be
based on Unity... but at the rate Godot is advancing, before too long we will
be able to switch.

~~~
Mikeb85
> Coming soon: Visual programming language and C#/Mono support.

I've followed this project for years. The developers have always stated they
have no plans for C# (or Lua or whatever), and that they prefer GDScript and
C++, not to mention in the early days they moved away from 3rd party scripting
languages. Did something change?

~~~
qznc
They have some history about their scripting languages in the docs:
[http://docs.godotengine.org/en/latest/reference/gdscript.htm...](http://docs.godotengine.org/en/latest/reference/gdscript.html)

> ... The result of these considerations is GDScript. The language and
> interpreter for GDScript ended up being smaller than the binding code itself
> for Lua and Squirrel, while having equal functionality. With time, having a
> built-in language has proven to be a huge advantage.

------
cstavish
This is great news; I had been waiting.

~~~
ktRolster
I was about to write that, then I thought, "Wait, I'll bet they've heard that
joke a thousand times, and not only that, I'll bet they made that joke when
they decided to use the name." So I decided against it.

------
qwertyuiop924
I first saw Godot at 1.0. At the time, I didn't try it, because I dislike
learning a special-purpose language for things like this. But, it seems like
it may now be solid enough for me to use it despite that. And if you're on
Linux, it's really the only solid game engine provides much out of the box.
Not that Löve doesn't have its place, but it's pretty barebones.

~~~
pmlamotte
The Unity Linux beta has been working quite well for me. It is lacking certain
things like asset store support, but otherwise it's been solid in my small
hobby projects.

That said, I'll be taking a good look at Godot. Most of my projects are in 2D,
and I end up filling in a lot of what Unity doesn't provide. Godot seems to be
a better fit for 2D provided the rest of the engine/editor holds up.

------
wiradikusuma
Anyone who has used godot and libgdx care to give their opinion how it is
better (or not) compared to libgdx?

------
asimuvPR
For those with experience on Godot:

How feasible is to build a canvas-heavy/webgl application that is also
exportable to the desktop? I'm looking at unity at this moment but godot could
be a viable alternative.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Seems phaser.js is going to fit your needs better, but the desktop is not
gonna be a "real" app

~~~
asimuvPR
I have used phaser.js before and its fantastic. But I'm not sure how much life
the project will have over the long term. Godot and Unity appear to have more
long term stability. Its OK to have a non-native desktop app inside a wrapper
like electron. People won't notice a difference in this product.

